# Word speichert nicht



## annon11 (28. März 2007)

Hi

Ich hab hier ne 500 mb große doc Datei und immer wenn ich sie abspeichern will kommt die Fehlermeldung " Der Speichervorgang ist fehlgeschlagen, weil nicht genug Arbeitsspeicher oder Speicherplatz vorhanden ist"
Komisch ist,dass ich sie schonmal gespeichert habe,nur in einem anderen Layout, wenn ich einige Bilder verschiebe kommt halt diese Meldung.

Beides müsste aber mehr als genug vorhanden sein.Weiß einer wie ich es speichern kann?


----------



## SoSchautsAus (28. März 2007)

Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass es daran liegt aber vielleicht ist deine Auslagerungsdatei zu klein. Unter Systemsteuerung/System/Erweitert/Einstellungen der Systemleistung/Erweitert den virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher vergrössern. Ich hab bei mir 2046 MB eingestellt, das ist mehr als genug. 

SSA


----------



## annon11 (28. März 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 28.03.2007 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass es daran liegt aber vielleicht ist deine Auslagerungsdatei zu klein. Unter Systemsteuerung/System/Erweitert/Einstellungen der Systemleistung/Erweitert den virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher vergrössern. Ich hab bei mir 2046 MB eingestellt, das ist mehr als genug.
> 
> SSA



Ich hab da 4 GB, sonst wär mir auch geholfen wenn mir einen ein anderes Tool vorschlägt ,wo ich den TExt und die Bilder einfach reinkopieren kann .


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2007)

annon11 am 28.03.2007 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 28.03.2007 22:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vielleicht (!!!) wird vor dem verschieben eine sicherung erstellt, und nach dem verschieben verdoppelt sich dann der seicherbdarf, und das ist zuviel...? was ist denn, wenn du das zu verschiebende bild löschst. dann die datei unter anderem namen speicherst, word verläßt, neustartest, die datei lädst und dannn das bild neu reinlädst und verschiebst?


----------

